
We’re Hosting a Go Hackathon - signa11
https://blog.cloudflare.com/were-hosting-a-go-hackathon/
======
detaro
Since they didn't include a link in the article (or I missed it), for the lazy
that haven't heard of Gopher Gala:
[http://gophergala.com/](http://gophergala.com/)

